# Wood elf glade guard size and how many to take



## V ANoMaLy V

Hey guys, in the process of tryiing to develop an army list; ive stumbled onto a problem with glade guard. Should you take units of ten and give them a standard bearer, as which to give them some room for mounuver? Or units of around 16 with a standard bearer for more shots? Unfortunately, I cant even give my own opinion in this matter as im just creating a list in which to start collecting but, dont actually have models yet so advice from experience would be greatly apprectiated

Thanks


----------



## Ratvan

Hello again, in 8th edition horde units are unfortunately the thing for most armies.

Personally I field combat units in roughly this size and missile units in no bigger then 10. I like my many small units (MSU) bear in mind that with your wood elves you are looking to advance into half range and then retreat and fire (I think you still can move and fire without penalty??!?!) 

I would go for a few units of 16 in 2 ranks of 8 with full command for scenarios like Blood and Glory where you need standards and run a couple at 10 who will be your fast response units moving forward and pestering the shite out of your enemies.


----------



## Tim/Steve

I use units of 10 with a musician. I'll add a standard to 1 unit and take banner of eternal flame so I can counter regen but I normally run very light on banners: blood and glory isn't that great for me since I normally run general, BSB and 1 banner... so as soon as my general dies I lose. If I was building to be more competetive I would add 2 more banners into my army... I would prefer not to have them in the glade guard but I don't have much choice (other then GGs I use lots of dryads and occasionally wardancers).


----------



## V ANoMaLy V

Thanks guys, I was thinking about a mix of both. Oh! and Does makimg a unit of 10 gluade guard scouts worth the points? Or would essentially 5 waywatchers be the way to go in terms of a quick warmachine/ march harrassment?


----------



## Ratvan

V ANoMaLy V said:


> quick warmachine/ march harrassment?


This screams warhawk riders or war eagles to me personally.


----------



## Tanarri

V ANoMaLy V said:


> Thanks guys, I was thinking about a mix of both. Oh! and Does makimg a unit of 10 gluade guard scouts worth the points? Or would essentially 5 waywatchers be the way to go in terms of a quick warmachine/ march harrassment?



With 10 scouts you will get 5 more ranged attacks

With 5 way watchers you get one more point of ballistic skill, killing blow, your opponent gets an additional -1 to shoot at them, you get an additional hand weapon in case you end up in close combat, and 5 way watchers is 50 points cheaper then 10 scouts

When it comes to scout type units I personally would use the way watchers.


----------



## V ANoMaLy V

Alright, Well Thanks Guys


----------



## Tim/Steve

Yeah, never used GG scouts... never even thought about using them, which is unusual. If I have a unit I'll normally playtest it at least once just to see if I'm wrong about it... but I just don't see anything in GG scouts that others don't do better.
Waywatchers aren't that good and don't kill that much... but the fear they produce is awesome (and they rock in combat vs warmachines or if flanking units). They are pretty much the ultimate psychological unit- any character not hiding in a unit within 27" (12" move + 15" short range) can potentially be 1 shotted...


----------



## Anilar

As warmachine hunters and all kind of other enemy harrassement you use Great eagles. Visit Ulthuan.net for Great eagle strategies.

Back to subject. Asrai.org which is a wood elf forum have ofcourse discussed these things to great length. There is a divide between people that swear to waywatchers compared to scouts. Yes waywatchers are better models, but they die almost just as easily. If there job is to be deployed up front and just harass some warmachines and make the enemy spend ressources, you can probable just as well use 5 scouts for only 85 points which is cheap, for wood elves.

Size of glade guard units also varies a lot. Many goes for several 10 man units, maybe a slightly larger unit for the flaming banner.
Some make a horde unit of 30 Glade Guard, 10 wide, 3 deep. Shooting 20 shots when moving and stand and shoot. 25 when they stand still and volley. That unit have the flamebanner, so they really can hurt those regen creatures out there. And cause fear against some creatures not to forget. Some give the unit the always stand and shoot banner, so they a certain to get those vital shots of. In the group you will have a lvl 4 life weaver, with Rhymers harp that give the whole unit a 5+ ward save, and some arcane thingie depending on personal preferance. BSB with the armour piercing banner. There have been some debate if the banner works on shooting on Asrai.org, but I play with it does. If you have the points give him the 6 inch shooting spite, he can have both. The stand and shoot rule states that the unit shoot when all shooting attacks are in range, which means at the spites 6 inch, so your bows are certain of short range. And if points allow it then another hero or lord, to give the unit some fighting power, build after preferance the new common magic items opening many opportunities. Hail of doom arrow for that super important shot not a rare option.
What this unit can beside shoot, is actually be quite deadly in close combat too. WS 4 str3 armour piercing. Horde gives that extra support attack and at I5 you will strike first most of the time. And with the possibility of boost from life magic, like extra thoughness and that damage shield thing.

When these guys have taken the charge, then you should have dryads, wardancers or other hard hitting units ready to countercharge.


----------

